
The Consumer Electronics Hall of Fame: Philips UcD Audio Amplifier - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/gadgets/the-consumer-electronics-hall-of-fame-philips-ucd-audio-amplifier
======
basicplus2
"classes A and AB work by making output transistors conduct more or less
current depending on the input signal. The scheme works very well, but it
produces a lot of unwanted heat."

This is a white wash..

Class A gives you 100% of the original signal, Class B and onwards represent
an ever degrading of the original signal.

If you are interested in quality of the signal you don't want anything to do
with a Class D amplifier.

